# Persian: هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني



## seitt

Hi

This is courtesy of Morteza:
هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني

For some reason I don't understand the grammar behind it well.

Does the first part (هرچه كني به خود كني) mean, “Whatever you do, do it to yourself”?

Is it Literary Persian? Is گر “if”? What does همه mean here?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,



> Does the first part (هرچه كني به خود كني) mean, “Whatever you do, do it to yourself”?


 Oui 

Cela signifie :
Quoi que vous fassiez, le _résultat_ (que ce soit mal ou bien) vous retourne à _vous_-_même_.
گر = si
همه = tout


----------



## seitt

Merci beacoup, excellent.
Many thanks, excellent.


----------



## searcher123

> Whatever you do, do it to yourself


What does it mean please? My taking of this sentence is:
هركاري كه تو انجام مي‌دهي، براي منافع خودت انجام بده و فقط به فكر خودت باش

Am I right? If yes, the meaning of هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني is different. This proverb mean:

هركاري كه تو انجام مي‌دهي ﴿حتي اگر براي فرد ديگري آن كار را انجام دهي﴾، در واقع داري براي خودت كار مي‌كني. بنابراين اگر كار خوب بكني، اثر خوبي آن كار به خودت بر مي‌گردد و اگر كار بد بكني، اثر بدي آن كار هم به خودت بر مي‌گردد.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

البته من جمله انگلیسی رو نفهمیدم چه معنی دقیقا میده ولی در توضیحات فرانسه خودم دقیقا منظورم جملاتی است که مرتضی گفت. من عذرخواهی میکنم بابت برداشت اشتباه از جمله سیمون

​


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most helpful.

Two translations:
Whatever you do you do it to yourself. = هر کاری که انجام میدهی به خودت میکنی (برای نمونه، اگر بزنی خودت را میزنی)ا 
Whatever you do you do it for yourself. = هركاري كه تو انجام مي‌دهي، براي منافع خودت انجام میدهی و فقط به فكر خودت هستی
Please note that I've altered the example slightly as it seems more appropriate because in هرچه كني به خود كني the second كني is میکنی, isn't it (not بکنی). Please let me know if this leads to any confusion and I'll readjust the translation.



> گر همه نيك و بد كني


What is the meaning of همه here, please? Is it followed by kasre?


----------



## Qureshpor

Could it be, "Whatever you do, it is your own doing even if all of it is good or bad".


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Please let me know if this leads to any confusion and I'll readjust the translation.(...)


Oh yes. Again a war between "to" and "for" . Thank you so much for the clarification. Your explanation was excellent. All sorted now.



seitt said:


> (...)What is the meaning of همه here, please? (...)


It mean هر. In other word, گر همه نيك و بد كني mean اگر هر خوبي يا بدي كه بكني. This proverb is extracted of 3 Ayeh of Holey Quran:

مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاء فَعَلَيْهَا و َمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِّلْعَبِيدِ ﴿سوره‌ي فصلت آيه‌ي ٤٦﴾
كسى كه عمل صالحى انجام دهد، سودش براى خود اوست‏؛ و هر كس بدى كند، به خويشتن بدى كرده است‏؛ و پروردگارت هرگز به بندگان ستم نمى‏كند

مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاء فَعَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ ﴿سوره‌ي الجاثية آيه ١٥﴾
هر كس كار شايسته‏اى بجا آورد، براى خود بجا آورده است‏؛ و كسى كه كار بد مى‏كند، به زيان خود اوست‏؛ سپس همه شما به سوى پروردگارتان بازگردانده مى‏شويد

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ﴿سوره اعراف آيه ٢٣﴾
پروردگارا! ما به خويشتن ستم كرديم‏! و اگر ما را نبخشى و بر ما رحم نكنى‏، از زيانكاران خواهيم بود



seitt said:


> (...)Is it followed by kasre?


No, it isn't.


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> Could it be, "Whatever you do, it is your own doing even if all of it is good or bad".


What do you mean when you say "it is your own doing", please?


----------



## Qureshpor

هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني

I have taken the meaning of "ba-xud kunii" as "You do it your self". In other words, "This is your own doing/deed. 

Whether it is good or bad, whatever you do it is your own responsibility.

Having given second thoughts to this, it appears that its meaning is as has been provided by other friends. That is to say, "Whether it is good or bad, whatever you do, you do it to yourself."

Here is a very short story behind this proverb. What I have been able to understand, it seems to me that this is a correct translation of the line.

http://100100.ir/proverb/proverbs.php?proverb=82&name=%D9%87%D8%B1%DA%86%D9%87%20%DA%A9%D9%86%DB%8C%20%D8%A8%D9%87%20%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%AF%20%DA%A9%D9%86%DB%8C%20%DA%AF%D8%B1%20%D9%87%D9%85%D9%87%20%D9%86%DB%8C%DA%A9%20%D9%88%20%D8%A8%D8%AF%20%DA%A9%D9%86%DB%8C

The gist of it is this. If you do good, it is your own gain (it is for your own benefit) and if you do evil, it is your own loss .


----------



## searcher123

Thank you so much because of your clarification.



QURESHPOR said:


> (...)The gist of it is this. If you do good, it is your own gain (it is for your own benefit) and if you do evil, it is your own loss .


Well, your meaning and my meaning are the same, just our sentences are different


----------



## seitt

> گر همه نيك و بد كني


Many thanks for the excellent help.

Just a thought: this is saying that there are two possibilities, isn't it? I.e. all bad or all good. 

Of course, life isn't like that, and whatever we do will bring some good and some bad (although we must hope that it will bring the best possible). So, can we take this as including by implication everything between 100% good and 100% bad even though it doesn't say so explicitly?


----------



## searcher123

> Just a thought: this is saying that there are two possibilities, isn't it? I.e. all bad or all good.


The best translate for هر is "any type and amount of" (i.e. هر نوع و به هر ميزان) here.


----------



## seitt

Oh, thank you very much - so in fact it is explicitly referring to the whole range, i.e. from totally good to totally bad (i.e. including everything in between the two extremes), isn't it? I think this is a very important point indeed, many thanks.

PS How about explaining it like this: هر چه قدر خوب یا بد هم بکنید?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> so in fact it is explicitly referring to the whole range, i.e. from totally good to totally bad (i.e. including everything in between the two extremes), isn't it?(...)


Yes, it is. Albeit the meaning is so wider. In other words, not only it is referring to the whole range from totally good to totally bad, but also it is referring to the gray scales of good or bad too. For example, saving a person's life is a good work and being kind with other people is another good work too, but these two good work have not the same score. Surely saving a life is bigger than being kind. According with Holey Quran, any act, good or bad, will be calculated exactly by God, even if the weight of that act is equal with the weight of an atom. Also the retaliation of that act will be payed to the doer not only in the other world, but in the world too. We have many proverbs mentioning to this Islamic meaning. For example: تو نيكي مي‌كن و در دجله انداز، كه ايزد در بيابانت دهد باز



seitt said:


> PS How about explaining it like this: هر چه قدر خوب یا بد هم بکنید?


I think we talked about this structure previously. This structure (that هم is very important at it) normally have a criticized meaning in modern Persian and is used when you want to show your irritation about a situation. For example:

هر چه قدر خوب يا بد بكنيد *هم*، *باز* يه بلايي سرتون مياد
هر چه قدر بهش محبت بكنيد *هم*، *باز* نيشش را بهتون مي‌زند
حتّي اگه هر پنج انگشتتان را عسل كنيد و در دهانش بگذاريد *هم*، *باز* گازتون مي‌گيره


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.

Correction:
According with Holey Quran > According to the Holy Quran


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> هر چه قدر خوب يا بد بكنيد *هم*، *باز* يه بلايي سرتون مياد
> هر چه قدر بهش محبت بكنيد *هم*، *باز* نيشش را بهتون مي‌زند
> حتّي اگه هر پنج انگشتتان را عسل كنيد و در دهانش بگذاريد *هم*، *باز* گازتون مي‌گيره[/rtlp]


Can we swap around ham and baaz, e.g.

هر چه قدر خوب يا بد بكنيد، *باز* *هم* يه بلايي سرتون مياد


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Correction:
> According with Holey Quran > According to the Holy Quran


Thank you so much. A truly important correction.



QURESHPOR said:


> Can we swap around ham and baaz, e.g.
> 
> هر چه قدر خوب يا بد بكنيد، *باز**هم* يه بلايي سرتون مياد


Yes, you can. It is completely common in colloquial.


----------



## trainer3000

seitt said:


> Hi
> 
> This is courtesy of Morteza:
> هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني
> 
> For some reason I don't understand the grammar behind it well.
> 
> Does the first part (هرچه كني به خود كني) mean, “Whatever you do, do it to yourself”?
> 
> Is it Literary Persian? Is گر “if”? What does همه mean here?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



no, 
It means:
Whatevever you will do, you will do it to yourself. wether good or evil.

in persian, the imperative is just کن or بکن.When you add some seffix, you are departing from the imperative.Here, the verb is 'future conditional'. Persian wikipedia has a nice article on زمان حال.
the present stem for کردن is کن


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much for the excellent help and the valuable reference.

I'd like to have a look at the relevant part of Persian Wiki in detail. So that I can find it immediately on the page, please could you give me the Persian for 'future conditional'?


----------



## searcher123

> (...)could you give me the Persian for 'future conditional'?(...)


آينده شرطي


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, dear friend!


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome as always.


----------



## seitt

> Persian wikipedia has a nice article on زمان حال.


Sorry, I've not been able to find the page for some reason - please could you give me the URL?


----------



## trainer3000

seitt said:


> Sorry, I've not been able to find the page for some reason - please could you give me the URL?



Sorry to see this page late.
in fa.wikipedia.org, you should look for 
حال(زمان)
I said 'future conditional' just for ebglish translation.We use the present conditional for both present and future conditional, as far as I know.
In persian grammar, 'conditional' translates to التزامی(again, as far as I know)


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


----------



## Hasan Jabbari

seitt said:


> Hi
> 
> This is courtesy of Morteza:
> هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني
> 
> For some reason I don't understand the grammar behind it well.
> 
> Does the first part (هرچه كني به خود كني) mean, “Whatever you do, do it to yourself”?
> 
> Is it Literary Persian? Is گر “if”? What does همه mean here?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



It mean.
Whatever you do in the world will come back to you (like shouting by the valley that if you say bad words you will hear bad words and vice versa)
Or Whatever you did, you did it to yourself
And گر means اگر or `if`
And about second part I think it's mean:
And if everything you do is good or bad, it does not make a difference in this principle


----------



## PersoLatin

seitt said:


> هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني


Lit.: Whatever you do, to yourself you do,  if (whether) all good & bad you do.
Or:
Whatever you do, you do to yourself, whether good or bad.



seitt said:


> Does the first part (هرچه كني به خود كني) mean, “Whatever you do, do it to yourself”?


No, unless it was هر چه کنی به خودت کن, where  کن is in imperative tense



seitt said:


> Is it Literary Persian? Is گر “if”? What does همه mean here?


 گر for اکر is used very often in poetry, meaning ‘whether’ here and همه all/everything, so together: whether all, or whatever.


----------



## parvizpersia

seitt said:


> Hi
> 
> This is courtesy of Morteza:
> هرچه كني به خود كني، گر همه نيك و بد كني
> 
> For some reason I don't understand the grammar behind it well.
> 
> Does the first part (هرچه كني به خود كني) mean, “Whatever you do, do it to yourself”?
> 
> Is it Literary Persian? Is گر “if”? What does همه mean here?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon


Hello

The first pat (هرچه كني به خود كني) means what ever you do (today), the same will happen to you.  Beware of the consequence. 
The second par (هرچه كني به خود كني) refers the reader to "whatever" in the first part.
That said, whatever "good" or "bad" you do to others, the same will happen to you, as if you do it to yourself.


----------

